# Post-rock



## sons of vipers (Apr 7, 2011)

who else here is into some good ol' post-rock?

Here's a list of recommendations for post-rock/ambient bands, although some of them are semi obvious...
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
This Will Destroy You
Explosions In The Sky
Deadhorse
Braveyoung
Caspian
Giants
Hammock
The Calm Blue Sea
Sigur Ros
Youth Pictures Of Florence Henderson
Olafur Arnalds
Moving Mountains (has vocals, but still very post-rock)
Mosh Patrol


----------

